# Calvinistic Cartoons



## sevenzedek (Dec 10, 2013)

Has anyone ever heard of Calvinistic Cartoons?
Their link is: Calvinistic Cartoons
Here is a sample of some that I found to be funny:


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes. Found him a few years back. Hilarious.


----------

